# Coffee Makers



## Boatboy24 (Dec 1, 2015)

Gosh, this feels like deja vu. Just over a year ago (13 months to be exact), I purchased a Zojirushi coffee maker from Amazon that was recommended to me by several folks. It was well rated on Amazon as well, so I jumped. Anyway, now that the warranty has run out, it crapped out on me. I'm looking for recommendations if you have any. My only requirements are that it has a timer and a thermal carafe. The previous coffee maker only lasted about 4 years (a Cuisinart). I'm beginning to think I should make this an annual event.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 1, 2015)

I roast my own beans with over 100 roasts so far. But I just brew my coffee with a little 4 cup Mr Coffee.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a Braun 3098 (no expresso feature, I have an earlier model) that I haven't used much recently (past 5 years, issues if I drink too much French roast coffee), but I'm pretty sure I bought it before I met my wife, which would have been 1993. I am guessing I used it daily for about 15 years. Makes great coffee and it looks as though they still make it. Made in Germany and probably not cheap price wise.

Edit: I lied. 1998 - would have used it daily for only 12 years.


----------



## Brian55 (Dec 1, 2015)

Back when I drank coffee, the best coffee maker I ever owned was a french press. Currently I only drink espresso, and have two Nespresso machines which have been quite reliable.


----------



## heatherd (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a French press. No parts to break or wear out! Plus they are cheap.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 1, 2015)

I like a French Press, but that is overcome by the 'grab and go' convenience of a programmable coffee maker. 

Mrs Boatboy (not a coffee drinker) says maybe I should just buy the cheapest one that meets my requirements and replace it every year.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 1, 2015)

Bunn, don't need no stinkin timer. Hot coffee in 3 min. As far as a thermal carafe, buy a thermos.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 1, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I like a French Press, but that is overcome by the 'grab and go' convenience of a programmable coffee maker.
> 
> Mrs Boatboy (not a coffee drinker) says maybe I should just buy the cheapest one that meets my requirements and replace it every year.



Jim, I completely agree with Mrs. Boatboy. We have purchased a number of coffee makers over 50 years of marriage and it is a real crap shoot. We have purchased the really good (read that as expensive, e.g. Braun, Cuisinart, etc.) ones and the "commodity" grade (read that as cheap, e.g. Mr. Coffee, Hamilton Beach, etc.) ones and it did not seem to make a difference. So I say go for the least expensive one you can find that has the features you desire. Right now we have a Mr. Coffee that cost less than $20 and replaced a Cuisinart that was more than $100 and lasted about a year. The Mr. Coffee has been going strong for about 4 years.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2015)

Love our Jura.


----------



## stickman (Dec 2, 2015)

Mike I have an older Saeco and a newer Gaggia, similar to the Jura you have, very nice, but expensive.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a stainless steel french press that is insulated (think double walled) works great in my camp kitchen and when dropped just dents a little. They are great if you have an instahot.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 2, 2015)

We have had everything from Mr. Coffee to our current Keurig.
My favorite is,


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 2, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> We have had everything from Mr. Coffee to our current Keurig.
> My favorite is,



Same for me, Steve! (Doesn't meet Jim's criteria, but it fits mine!)


----------



## Rocky (Dec 2, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> We have had everything from Mr. Coffee to our current Keurig.
> My favorite is,



Steve, we used one of them every morning in Italy and loved the coffee. I am not sure if it was the coffee maker, the coffee or Italy, but it was one of the best cups we ever enjoyed.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 2, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Steve, we used one of them every morning in Italy and loved the coffee. I am not sure if it was the coffee maker, the coffee or Italy, but it was one of the best cups we ever enjoyed.



Rocky,
I couldn't agree more, there is only one way to find out so I guess I will just have to go back to Italy and taste test 

Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 2, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Same for me, Steve! (Doesn't meet Jim's criteria, but it fits mine!)



Oh yeah! Sorry Jim 

Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2015)

We have owned 2 now, sold our first to a friend that wanted it when we picked up this one. Swiss made like a fine watch. We buy from an East Coast dealer that sells both new, refurbed and is an authorized service center in the US. Buying a refurbed Jura is like buying a refurbed Apple computer. Like new, full warranty and save hundreds of $$$. If you like the Expresso/Starbucks experience and taste this is the way to go. If you spent $5 a day on a Latte or Cafe Americana on your way to work you could pay for this machine in less than one year.




stickman said:


> Mike I have an older Saeco and a newer Gaggia, similar to the Jura you have, very nice, but expensive.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 2, 2015)

<luddite>
I think I'll just stick with my $15 drip coffee maker that I bought at one of the big box stores, doesn't matter which one. It makes liquid caffeine, very well for about 2 years. Then I throw it away and buy a new one. Since I drink at least a pot per day that is all I need.
</luddite>


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2015)

I started with a $30 Farberware drip maker, 5 cup, from Wal-Mart. Since then, I have started roasting my own beans and now use, exclusively, a Hario and Miletta pour over(see pic below). It does only make 1 cup at a time, but is a very clean cup of coffee. French press is ok, but a dirty cup. 

Drip makers typically overextract the coffee, making for some bitter tasting coffee. When I was looking at drip makers, Bonavita 1500(5 cup) and Bonivta 1800(8 cup) kept coming up. Highly recommended and SCAA approved.
If you are a French roast or dark roast drinker, then it really doesn't matter as most of the bean characteristics have been roasted out of the bean at that point and the flavors are limited.

In the end, if you are just looking for coffee in quantity, and nothing more, I would do as recommended and just buy a "cheapy" and replace as needed.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 2, 2015)

@wineforfun: I'm a French/Dark roast coffee drinker. No fancy lattes or anything like that. I just like my coffee - with just a kiss of sugar and half & half.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 3, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> @wineforfun: I'm a French/Dark roast coffee drinker. No fancy lattes or anything like that. I just like my coffee - with just a kiss of sugar and half & half.



I drink mine black also, no sugar, half & half, etc. I want just coffee. I source beans from many countries and it is interesting the different tastes associated with them, especially at different roast levels.

You can get away with drinking most any roast since you are adding sugar and milk to it.
My son adds French vanilla flavoring to his so I always tell him he can have some of my over roasted coffee or some that I don't care for as he won't know the difference anyway.


----------

